# Mine Is A Working Husqy...Photo



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

<img src=http://img53.photobucket.com/albums/v162/WillieNunez/Clay_Mud_On_Tires_001.jpg>


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

Any signs of stress on the transmission?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Willie looks like you have gotten as much rain as i have. We had about 14" in the last 4 days. So i can understand trying to get thing done in between rain storms. But shouldn't you have took the deck off or did you leave it on for the extra weight:question: Just looks like it would be dragging and in the way. Anyway its good to see someone working theres to it fullest. Keep up the good work and maybe you'll dry out and not get anymore rain.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Good point on the deck ---- Great to get dirty.

:elephant:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

looks good willie but please... lose the deck...


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

johnray13,
I like your question. Just by having so much experience with machines, from the beginning of my little tractor activity, I had selected the transaxle as the weak link.
Yes, this Hydro Gear 3000 will groan, but it sounds normal and "natural". The very highest temperature that I've read on it is 162 degrees(infra-red laser gun thermometer). I've never strained it enough to open the safety bypass valve. So, I don't know where the limit is, and I'm convinced that it'll take more punishment than what I've given it. In fact, I'll find out, as I'm planning on adding 100 lbs of ballast(I need more traction).

Guys,
Not to worry about my deck. It doesn't drag(and it has a front roller), and the ground engagement occurs BEHIND it. I don't crash it into anything that'll hurt it. I leave it on for the weight, and also because I have to transport everything to the work site(an empty lot). I cut grass first, then I loosen the soil, then I lift it and move it. It's working.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Willie i didn't mean that you were crashing it more of it plowing mud in front of it. But if its not doing that i guess it fine on there.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

i take my deck off all the time.. it just gives the tractor more clearance.. no offense willie.. looks like you are working that machine...


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Willie
You can double up the wheel weights for an extra 110#. I do it on my 6spd makes a big difference.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Looks good Willie....that's what they're made for....to work!


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

Willie, you sure took a beating over at GW with the post of that same pictures. 

BTW, the alterations you have made are impressive.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

John
I was just thinking the same thing. It's amazing the difference in these two forums. About 90% of the responses were negative.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Some of the responses from our friends at GW to Willie:

I know your Huskvarna is a good heavy duty tractor but I'm just wondering if your over taxing it a little. For this really heavy work, you could rent a machine that was designed for it. You might be taking years off the life of the tranny and motor. In the long run, might be cheaper to rent something for a day. 

<hr>


I have been a Dirt worker all my life and from what I see you are only wasting Time & Equipment. Haven`t you ever heered the old saying, "Too wet to Plow". I have had a lot of Boss`es pay me good money to create a mess that cost them more good money than if they had left the ground alone until the right conditions came along for working it (johnbron)

<hr>

I suggest that you get by that car wash and remove the muck from your cooling fins.

<hr>

Willie has lost more than just traction in the mud...Hey Willie........Just chain some 2 x 4's to the drive wheels and let 'er rip..That'll make that contraption you call a lawn tractor snort.....The ride will be a little rough, but what the heck..you sure will be entertaining........

<hr>

There is not enough power in that 25HP Kohler to deliberately spin the super lugs "with enough force" REPEAT "with enough force" to clear them with a quick burst of speed. I don't care how much torque, or HP, or how many CC's it has - it just isn't going to happen. 


<hr>

Celac...Willy don't care if the ground is hard as flint.His next step is more weight and a J-47 jet engine. He figures he can get a running start,and the ground will be hard enough to stop him at the end of the row before he winds up in the next county.Stay tuned to this channel for his next move

<hr>

Why Willie, if you're homeless..Talk to your local government. There are programs for you, and I bet they can fix that mud hole right up and build you a condo to boot. 
'For Nothing' You are wasting your talents stirring mud around with that contraption you have cobbled together.

<hr><hr><hr>

Admin:

While most were negative some were supportive.........
Some of those jerks over there remind me too much of the ole' perfect & closed minded idiots from ytmag. I guess it is very selective what Spike allows and what he doesn't. My question, why does he put up with that abuse at GW by posting there at all?

Smiles,
Andy


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Willie,

Have you considered filling the tires with washer fluid. Takes about 8 gallons a side. I think it gives you 8lbs per gal, so that would be 64 lbs per side or 128 lbs of ballast.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

I think Willie posts over there just to get their goat. If you notice he never losses his cool and just goes along with the story from his point of view. It's quite amusing how he drives them crazy.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Way to go Willie.
You just explained to the GW crowd why they call these
things Garden Tractors. (BTW loose the deck, looks 
better when taking mud pic’s)


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Hehe --- good point there!!! 

<center><img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/chow.jpg> <img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/chow.jpg> <img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/chow.jpg> <img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/chow.jpg> <img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/chow.jpg> <img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/chow.jpg> </center>

<center><h2>SIXCHOWS!</center>


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Hehe --- good point there!!!
> 
> <center><img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/chow.jpg> <img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/chow.jpg> <img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/chow.jpg> <img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/chow.jpg> <img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/chow.jpg> <img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/chow.jpg> </center>
> ...


Andy I like it!!


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

I was a member of that other site before I was told of this one. I received helpful information over there at the time I needed it. There are quite a number of friendly helpful people over there. However, there are a few who are not. I have something in common with those few, they don't understand me and I don't understand them. 
Yes, the truth is that there is a bit of amusement, and entertainment value, that I get from these forums. And, it's not hard to remain cool inspite of some of the negative replies. Heck, I don't even know those people, they're certainly not going to raise my emotions. If they want to make ignorant statements, that's their business. It's not my job to try and change them.

Argee,
So far, I've been telling everyone that I simply don't want to fill my tires with anything. But, there's a lot more to the story. It's a very complex scientific issue. I can assure you that if I explained it, I would become an even bigger laughing stock. So, I'll just say that I'm going to add ballast located about 6 inches behind the tires. It'll have a greater effect there.

aegt5000,
I'm sure that there will NOT be any more mud pictures. The procedure for dropping the deck is simple enough, especially since mine has the belt-tension release lever. But, I don't bother to drop it because of some reasons that are unique to my present situation.


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Willie, I gotta hand it to ya as well. Timex nor Samsonite has nothing over you. The old old commercial with the monkey jumping up and down on the suitcase reminds me of a few posts over in the land of dictatorship. You always just jumped up, brushed yourself off, and continued on...smiling the whole time.

Looks like you are working it pretty good! What are the two toggles for on the lower left side of the dash? 

Greg


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

Quote:
"...If they want to make ignorant statements, that's their business. It's not my job to try and change them....
I'm sure that there will NOT be any more mud pictures....

I, for one, enjoy the pictures. You seem to say the hell with the criticism but your not going to post any more pictures. I agree with you- the hell with those who criticize. Post the pics!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Yea me to i enjoy your pictures don't stop posting them here. I don't care what you do over there.


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

Greg,
The 2 switches are the rocker switches for the Johnny Bucket Jr. They come in the winch package and are designed to be mounted in their own weatherproof box. I took the switch(s) out of this box and panel mounted them. But, it turns out that rocker switches is NOT the thing to use. Momentary toggle switches would be much better, and I plan to change these out.

Guys,
My "no more mud pictures" was in response to aegt5000. He, and several others, insist that I remove the deck. They seem to be very concerned about me tearing something up when I'm working moist clay. No more mud pictures means I'm not going to have any more mud....doesn't mean I'm not going to take any more pictures.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Willie*

I am the same way, if I own a piece of equipment chances are I will work it to it's limits.If it breaks I will fix it.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Willie, I like your mud pictures, He!! its your tractor to do as you please and if you enjoy doing what you do with it go ahead. I vote for more mud photos, I was tearing down my log building using my 96 Dodge Ram V-10 today and I posted puictures of the barn after I got it all down to the ground. Please I enjoy seeing the good uses a good garden tractor can do. MORE MUD PICTURES PLEASEEEEEEEEEEE:spinsmile  :hide:


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Willie
Could you explain why momentary switches? The toggles keep running the winch when it should be stopped? Or just something you prefer? Is it too hard to hear when to stop over the engine noise?
Since I'll have two running bolens 1050's one with hydraulics and only one craftsman it looks like I'll be getting the bucket for the bolens, but will still get power dump. Would power dump be better with the momentary switch as well?
Thanks


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Willie
Sorry, didn’t mean my post to imply you were hurting the deck. 
Just was referring to my opinion that the Husqy looks better without
the deck (more like a big tractor) in the mud. This is in accordance 
with my long standing motto “If it looks good, it must be better”


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

sixchows,
Momentary just means that you have to depress and hold, it always returns to OFF. It applies to rocker switches as well as toggle switches. 
Conventianal wisdom has it that the best way for an operator to control front buckets is with levers. The only reason we're talking switches is because the Johnny Bucket comes with afforable winches, and these winches come with momentary rocker switches. Not only are rocker switches the worst method of operating the bucket, but these particular switches are of a poor design. The place where you depress is not only small, but it's obscurred with a protective rubber cover that actually has additional knubs that your constantantly confusing with the exact place you need to find. In a bouncing tractor, it gets very annoying.
IMO the best method is to have a large toggle switch mounted such that when you move the toggle up(and hold) the bucket goes up, and vice versus. And, have the second switch mounted such that when you move the toggle forward(and hold) the bucket dumps, and vice versus.
The problem is that nobody(that I know of) makes a toggle switch like this, that'll not only handle the high current, but also reverse the polarity that feeds the winch motor. So, you have to find a double throw, double pole switch that's of the proper capacity, and you have to know how to wire it so that it reverses the polarity.
I am looking for such a switch.
Coincidently, John Scheele is trying to come up with a solution to the same problem. I'm sure he will have something to offer very soon.
BTW if you were to use a Bear Linear actuator for lifting and lowering the bucket, the switch problem is not so bad because the actuator does not demand the high current that the winch does. Plus, by using an actuator you would have positve control of the bucket, AND downforce capability.
Interestly, the compact low-cost Bear Linear actuator was NOT available when John Scheele started producing the Johnny Bucket.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Willie Nunez _
> *
> Argee,
> So far, I've been telling everyone that I simply don't want to fill my tires with anything. But, there's a lot more to the story. It's a very complex scientific issue. I can assure you that if I explained it, I would become an even bigger laughing stock. So, I'll just say that I'm going to add ballast located about 6 inches behind the tires. It'll have a greater effect there. *


I for one would like to hear the argument. I filled mine with washer fluid and am quite satisfied. Tell me more.


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

Argee,
It's not an argument, it's scientific fact. BUT, it WILL start a major argument. So, I'll find time to compose the explanation, and mail it to you. I'm too busy right now.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Willie Nunez _
> *Argee,
> It's not an argument, it's scientific fact. BUT, it WILL start a major argument. So, I'll find time to compose the explanation, and mail it to you. I'm too busy right now. *


I'm looking forward to that Willie!!!


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Willie
One of the four reasons I'm choosing the bolens over the craftsman are the ease of mounting,(no brackets to bolt on, only quick connect pins) Hydraulic lift with up and down pressure, Stronger overall construction of the tractor, including axle and spindles, and the fact that I have two bolens 1050's so I'll have more versatility between these two machines.
The craftsman will be used primarily for mowing, tilling (8hp sleeve hitch model), pulling the mow n vac and snowblowing.


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Willie, I am not sure if this will help you, but check out www.livorsi.com. They are a subsidiary of Gaffrig which makes guages and instrumentation for high end boats. They have a few switches there. 

Greg


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

You and your tractor continue to impress me with each new project and/or modification. I take my hat off to you Willie, for showing me that the Husqvarna and Craftsman line of tractors are much stronger and more durable than I would have guessed. As to waiting and not working the soil when it is that wet, I agree it would be better to have ideal conditions, but we don't live in ideal conditions and can't always wait for them. When you have the time is when you end up having to do the job, no matter what the weather is. Back in the day, when taking care of my customer's lawns, I spent more than one day in the rain pulling weeds and edging flower beds, etc. because it needed to be done. I didn't melt. My grandma always said that there were only 2 things that melted in the rain, sugar and sh!t and I would never have to worry.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Willie,
There are plenty of momentary SPDT auto return to center off
position toggle switches available that will handle control circuit
currents. These could then be used with a pair of high current DPST relays that would control the winch motor.


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

aegt5000,
Yes, there are....lots and lots of them. But, I don't want to complicate matters with relays/solenoids and extra wiring. I'm simply looking for a 12vdc 20 amp DPDT momentary toggle.
FYI Warn Winch uses a minnie switch on their ATV installations, and they use a solenoid kit, not good for me.
Bear Linear, the source for my hitch actuator, has a switch like what I want(for their actuator). If I don't find a switch locally, I'll try theirs. The problem might be that their actuator doesn't draw as much current as the winch, and their switch might not last on a winch installation. Of course, I can still use the toggle switch for my actuator, as I'll be changing out that rocker switch also.
Thanks


----------

